# FAQs are getting updated.



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

So just read this on BoLs



> _
> After the Errata and FAQ articles were removed from the GW website following the update, I sent GW (UK) an email asking what had happened to them. I got this response this morning:
> 
> 
> ...


_
_

Pretty awesome! Again though I doubt it would be very big changes hopefully though they will fix mutilators, land speeder vengeance ,Nephelim and bump the price for a helldrake.
Thats my wishlisting. I dont think ever before all FAQs and Erratas been pulled and updated all at once?
Then again, FW seems to be updating all FAQs aswell.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, this is great!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I always like reading all the new FAQs its like reading a codex for the first time and you get to see what stuff has been made better or worse.... but for free


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

I sincerely doubt they will "fix" any of the units if they work under the current rules. I suspect they will just do a quick review of their previous FAQ's and see if there are any inconsistencies that had gone previously unfixed and bring it up to speed. Anyone hoping for any sort of rebalancing will probably be disappointed.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> and bump the price for a helldrake


I haven't ever seen a FAQ change the price of a unit, does this even happen?


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

I can see this as either supporting or denying the rumored 7th/6.5 BRB coming out next month. Why would they bother updating FAQs for 6th when they know full well that 7th will hit in ~2 weeks? So if they post them again for 6th then it would seem that 7th is farther off than rumored. On the other hand, if 7th IS being released in 2 weeks then maybe it makes sense to work on all of the FAQs at once so that they can repost them in conjunction with the new BRB.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

w0lfgang7 said:


> I can see this as either supporting or denying the rumored 7th/6.5 BRB coming out next month. Why would they bother updating FAQs for 6th when they know full well that 7th will hit in ~2 weeks? So if they post them again for 6th then it would seem that 7th is farther off than rumored. On the other hand, if 7th IS being released in 2 weeks then maybe it makes sense to work on all of the FAQs at once so that they can repost them in conjunction with the new BRB.


In two weeks is May and that's the rumored release of Wood Elves. The release for this is like June or July at the soonest.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I haven't ever seen a FAQ change the price of a unit, does this even happen?


Aw, man cmon you know I mean bump in point price! :so_happy:


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I haven't ever seen a FAQ change the price of a unit, does this even happen?


They have. The helbrute went from 105 pts to a 100 pts.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Ravion said:


> They have. The helbrute went from 105 pts to a 100 pts.


Yup. No FAQs that bump the points cost _up_ though.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Just remove the FAQ that said the Heldrake has a 360 degree arc. Make it a Hull Mount and you're away.

I'm hoping for something a bit more involved than most previous FAQ's. Hopefully, more things like the DA/BT Storm Shield/Cyclone FAQ, less 'If a Stormraven is going at full speed and explodes and the resulting hit immobilises the Dreadnought passenger, where does the Dreadnought go?'


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Ravion said:


> They have. The helbrute went from 105 pts to a 100 pts.


That was because, if I recall correctly, the english version of C: CSM were the only version they misprinted that in. For some reason they included the cost of it's bolter in it's profile, even though it didn't have it any longer. So that had nothing to do with a rebalancing and more to do with the fact that the english CSM dex contained an error.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, this could potentially be very cool. I mostly expect the same content as before, though. 

I hope the drake stays exactly as-is :grin:.:crazy::angel:


----------



## w0lfgang7 (Feb 10, 2013)

Zion said:


> In two weeks is May and that's the rumored release of Wood Elves. The release for this is like June or July at the soonest.


May, June, July.... aren't ALL of those the "very near future" judging by GW's normal timelines? ;-)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

w0lfgang7 said:


> May, June, July.... aren't ALL of those the "very near future" judging by GW's normal timelines? ;-)


Not so near in the future they could get away with having _no_ FAQs on the site for that long.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> Aw, man cmon you know I mean bump in point price!


I understood what was meant and used the same vernacular that you used in your OP, I didn't realize I had changed the context by replying.

I think Midnight has it right, the 360 degree firing arc is pretty ridiculous. Obviously understandable, given that you can explain virtually anything in Sci-Fi with 'because things work like that in the future'. I would settle on cover saves being allowed against Vector Strikes though, or at least VSs being based on LoS before or after the move.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

ntaw said:


> I understood what was meant and used the same vernacular that you used in your OP, I didn't realize I had changed the context by replying.
> 
> I think Midnight has it right, the 360 degree firing arc is pretty ridiculous. Obviously understandable, given that you can explain virtually anything in Sci-Fi with 'because things work like that in the future'. I would settle on cover saves being allowed against Vector Strikes though, or at least VSs being based on LoS before or after the move.


Uhh... sorry that came out kinda stupid I was under influences when I replied to you and misread what you said. :blush:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Stormxlr said:


> I was under influences when I replied to you and misread what you said.


I was quite baffled, to be sure. Read what I typed a half dozen times :laugh:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

No updates as of yet, but FAQs do have a new home: http://www.blacklibrary.com/faqs-and-errata.html


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Heldrake remains cheesy! Woot! Buuuurn, loyalist scum!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> Heldrake remains cheesy! Woot! Buuuurn, loyalist scum!


Codex: Missile Drones is back (for now) too.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Well, fair is fair I suppose.

Did they not say they were going to be updating them? Perhaps they meant some time in the future, but not any time soon? Oh well, good to have them back at least.

*edit*

I guess I didn't see the missing ones.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Meh, I have long given up on GW doing erratas that have any sustenance - so who cares? Not me.


----------

